# Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B oder Scythe Mugen 2



## huntertech (7. Januar 2010)

Suche noch einen passenden Kühler für einen Ph. II X4 955 BE. Soll alles im Gehäuse "Xigmatek Midgard" Platz finden, vier "Sharkoon Silent Eagle PCGH-Edition" werden die Gehäusebelüftung übernehmen (vorne, hinten, 2 oben) und ein weiterer "Silent Eagle" in der "PCGH-Edition" soll auch den entsprechenden Kühler montiert werden. Alle fünf "Silent Eagles" laufen dauerhaft mit 12V (800RPM).

Welcher CPU-Kühler ist nun empfehlenswerter? Der "Ninja 2 Rev. B" oder der "Mugen 2 Rev. B"?

PS: Kommt alles auf das "Gigabyte Ma770T-UD3P" mit einem AM3-Sockel und 4 Gig ram.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab' eben einige Reviews überflogen [kannst du auch selbst machen, -> Google ] und das Fazit ist immer ähnlich: Beiden Kühler bieten eine gute Kühlleistung, ohne Lüfter am Kühler selbst ist der Ninja 2 besser [kannst du bei einem 955 @stock aufgrund der Verlustleistung aber vergessen].
Sobald ein Lüfter mit mind. 500 RPM dazu kommt, liegen beide gleich auf, teils kann der Mugen 2 schon hier am Ninja 2 vorbeiziehen.
Noch mehr Luftzug und der Ninja 2 wird ist abgeschlagen [gut, "weiter" sind so max. 5 Grad Celsius ].
Schau ansonsten mal hier.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich würde den Mugen vorziehen...
Der Grund ist das der Ninja wegen seiner Größe sehr oft mit Boards Problemen hat...
Der Mugen dagegen sogut wie garnicht.


----------



## herethic (7. Januar 2010)

Da der Ninja ein Passiver Kühler ist,hörst du sogut wie nichst,im gegensatz zum Mugen.Beim Mugen ist die Montage  umständig,dafür hat er im gegensatz zum Ninja eine Verschraubung und keine Push-Pins.Mit Standardlüfter ist der Mugen 1-2°C Kühler als der Ninja,mit einem guten Lüfter gibt es praktisch/faktisch keine unterschied.Der Ninja ist 5€ günstiger als der Mugen.*Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Scythe Ninja 2 Rev.B*.


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2010)

Also wenn schon ein PC (mit Eingabegeräten und allem drum und dran nur ohne Monitor) bei 1200€ liegt, spar ich da auch keine 5€ für nen CPU-Kühler 

Also aus den Beiträgen kann man zusammen mit den Angaben von PCGH dann ein Ergebnis draus ziehen: 

-Ninja bei Passivkühlung, aufgrund von großem Lamellenabstand
-Mugen bei Aktivkühlung, bessere Kühlleistung

Dann wär's geklärt, bei einem 800RPM-Lüfter wäre es dann den Mugen, denke ich  Die Verschraubung statt Push-Pins gibt mir persönlich auch ein noch etwas sicheres Gefühl bei der Sache


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Januar 2010)

Ich find auch das du den Mugen nehmen solltest...weil er einfach mal ein Leistungsfähiger Kühler ist, der nicht viel kostet!


----------



## mironicus (8. Januar 2010)

Also ich betreibe einen Ninja 2 passiv auf einem Phenom X2-550, der läuft freigeschaltet mit allen 4 Kernen bei 3,1 GHz. Die einzigen Lüfter im PC sind zwei 12 cm-Lüfter und das Netzteil. Die CPU ist etwas untervoltet und läuft mit 1,2 Volt statt mit den standardmäßigen 1,35 Volt.

Die Gehäuselüfter laufen mit 500 RPM mittels Speedfan geregelt. Bei Überschreitung von 50 Grad CPU-Temperatur laufen sie mit 700 RPM, das kann ich bis 1200 RPM steigern, wenn ich möchte. 700 RPM reichen aber aus, weil die CPU nur maximal 52-53 Grad unter Vollast warm wird (Prime getestet).

Semi-passive Kühlung eines Quadcore geht also ganz gut mit dem Ninja 2. In meinem HTPC (Antec Fusion-Gehäuse) steckt der kleinere Mini Ninja und der kühlt einen Phenom 9750 passiv. Neben dem Ninja sind zwei 12 cm-Gehäuselüfter, die mit 800 RPM (Scythe Slipstream) laufen. Unter Volllast wird die CPU sogar nur 42 Grad warm, da könnte ich die Lüfter locker noch mal drosseln.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Januar 2010)

mironicus schrieb:


> Also ich betreibe einen Ninja 2 passiv auf einem Phenom X2-550, der läuft freigeschaltet mit allen 4 Kernen bei 3,1 GHz. Die einzigen Lüfter im PC sind zwei 12 cm-Lüfter und das Netzteil. Die CPU ist etwas untervoltet und läuft mit 1,2 Volt statt mit den standardmäßigen 1,35 Volt.
> 
> Die Gehäuselüfter laufen mit 500 RPM mittels Speedfan geregelt. Bei Überschreitung von 50 Grad CPU-Temperatur laufen sie mit 700 RPM, das kann ich bis 1200 RPM steigern, wenn ich möchte. 700 RPM reichen aber aus, weil die CPU nur maximal 52-53 Grad unter Vollast warm wird (Prime getestet).
> 
> Semi-passive Kühlung eines Quadcore geht also ganz gut mit dem Ninja 2. In meinem HTPC (Antec Fusion-Gehäuse) steckt der kleinere Mini Ninja und der kühlt einen Phenom 9750 passiv. Neben dem Ninja sind zwei 12 cm-Gehäuselüfter, die mit 800 RPM (Scythe Slipstream) laufen. Unter Volllast wird die CPU sogar nur 42 Grad warm, da könnte ich die Lüfter locker noch mal drosseln.



Respekt .
Wenn man undervolted, ist das ganze sicher gut möglich, auch abhängig von dem, wie sehr man die CPU belastet.
Ich hab mich mit meiner Aussage auf Worst-Case Szenarios bezogen, wie sie im normale Leben kaum der Fall sind.
Bei 100 Prozent Auslastung kannst du einen Quad-Core mit einer TDP>100 Watt kaum Semipassiv kühlen.
Zumindest dann nicht mehr, wenn du noch 'ne ähnlich gekühlte Grafikkarte im System stecken hast.


----------

